# GT Xizang nicht nur aus Titan!



## kingmoe (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

da im Classic-Teile-Thread der Wunsch nach einem Bild bestand, hier das (erste?) GT Xizang - das noch nicht aus Titan war!!! Ich habe es in einer MBA von Februar 1989 entdeckt. Es hat die Suntour/Browning BEAST Schaltung, die elektrisch funktionierte, sich aber leider nicht durchsetzen konnte. Das Bild ist leider so blöd gestückelt, da der Knick in der Mitte der Doppelseite sich nicht weiter auf den Scanner runterdrücken ließ...
Der Rahmen ist noch nicht aus Titan, sondern aus Tange-Rohren (siehe Text).

So, und nun gebt mal Stimmen zur Lackierung ab


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2003)

Hier der Text zum Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos (24. September 2003)

noch NIE gesehen...

danke moe!  


 kAos


----------



## Ganimed! (24. September 2003)

Hi,

Bin zwar schon seit ich mich mit dem Thema MTB befasse, ein absoluter GT Fan, besonders von den älteren Xizangs , aber von einem Xizang aus Cromoly hatte ich bisher nicht die leiseste Ahnung  

Das erste mal ist mir das Xizang im 1990er GT Prospekt untergekommen, da war es allerdings schon aus Titanium.

Wer weiß denn noch mehr über das Cromo Xizang?

Gruß,


----------



## olli (24. September 2003)

Die Browning Schaltung neu, ohne linke Kurbel, sonst komplett biete ich gerade für 90.- zum Kauf an. Nur mal so dahingesagt.


----------



## thrillseeker (24. September 2003)

Was unser König Moe so alles findet... Wow! Ich bin entzückt.

Die Lackierung ist - äh - Heavy Metal!

Stefan


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2003)

So, den Schock mit dem No-Titan-Xizang verdaut? Dann kommt jetzt die totale GT-Blasphemie: Ein Outpost gab es 1989 OHNE Triple Triangle Rahmen!!! Kein Scherz. Eat this:

So, das muss für heute reichen, nicht, dass hier noch jemand an seinem Verstand zweifelt (bei mir war´s knapp   )


----------



## thrillseeker (24. September 2003)

Bizarro...

Sag bitte Bescheid, falls Du noch mehr haarsträubendes Zeug auf lager hast


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2003)

Da ich leider keine Möglichkeit habe, das Rad abzuholen und Versand nicht vorgesehen ist (S h i t), hier der Link für alle vermeintlichen Biet-Konkurrenten (vielleicht bleibt es dann wenigstens in der GT-Forums-Gemeinde?!!):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2755870205&category=33503

OHNE Triple Triangle, also wie das oben gepostete Outpost. Ein echt seltenes Stück.


----------



## tomasius (16. März 2008)

Ja, ich habe das Datum gesehen!  

Die guten alten Threads von Kingmoe....  

Das Stahl Xizang lässt mir keine Ruhe.

Suche weitere Infos, Bilder, etc.

Tom


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

also ich schau auch schon ne weile (so 2 jahre ..?? ) kenne aber auch nur moes bild. noch keinen in real life gesehen. 

die browning hatte ich zwischenzeitlich schon zweimal durch die lappen gehn lasen, weil ich mir jedesmal dachte - ach ne liegt eh nur auf halde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (16. März 2008)

Immer wenn ich denke, das viele Lesen hier zahlt sich wissenstechnisch langsam aus, kramt einer von Euch so einen Thread hier aus.  

Kuck an...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2008)

dieses teil macht echt arbeit........     bald mehr in diesem theater

It is not an urban legend like so many say    bj. 1989


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2008)

Upps, das gibt es ja wirklich nicht nur auf Papier


----------



## planetsmasher (18. März 2008)

ich will ja nicht unken, aber dass jemand auf nen Stahlrahmen den er noch rumliegen hatte einfach mal xizang-decals gepappt hat, weil er die noch rumliegen hatte, ist also völlig ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht unken, aber dass jemand auf nen Stahlrahmen den er noch rumliegen hatte einfach mal xizang-decals gepappt hat, weil er die noch rumliegen hatte, ist also völlig ausgeschlossen?



derjenige muss sich dann echt mühe gegeben haben weil diese decals nie von mir an nem ti xizang gesehen wurden.

wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der rahmen fillet brazed und wer sollte schon sein psyclone verstecken wollen.

ne andere möglichkeit die es noch gibt,ist das das stahl xizang zum psyclone wurde nachdem gt die titan-variante auf den markt gebracht hat (vergrösserung der produktpalette).


----------



## Ganimed! (18. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne andere möglichkeit die es noch gibt,ist das das stahl xizang zum psyclone wurde nachdem gt die titan-variante auf den markt gebracht hat (vergrösserung der produktpalette).



Und ganz genau so ist es  

Als GT 1990 das erste Xizang in Titanium auf den Markt warf und die Cross-Country Rennfahrer damit ausgerüstet wurden machte GT das einzig vernünftige, sie behielten einen hochwertigen Race-Stahlrahmen in der Modell-Palette und tauften ihn zum Psyclone um. 

Die Story habe ich jedenfalls so schon mal vom damaligen GT-Importeur gehört. 

Ergibt für mich auch Sinn.

Das abgebildete Cromo Xizang ist definitiv ein echtes, diese Decals gab es so nur am 89er Modell. Danach waren es die gelben und ab 93 ging man her und setzte den großen GT Schriftzug auf´s Unterrohr wo vormals die Modellbezeichnung zu finden war  

PS: es gibt vom Xizang auch ein Zwischending, der Hauptrahmen bestand dabei aus Titan und der Hinterbau aus Cromoly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: es gibt vom Xizang auch ein Zwischending, der Hauptrahmen bestand dabei aus Titan und der Hinterbau aus Cromoly.



aber nur 91.... 

suchbild:


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2008)

Ach, war das schön! 

Ich weiss, wo er ist!


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> Und ganz genau so ist es
> 
> Als GT 1990 das erste Xizang in Titanium auf den Markt warf und die Cross-Country Rennfahrer damit ausgerüstet wurden machte GT das einzig vernünftige, sie behielten einen hochwertigen Race-Stahlrahmen in der Modell-Palette und tauften ihn zum Psyclone um.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Sinn macht und das "einzig vernünftige" ist, dann bräuchten jetzt die Alu-Zassis einen neuen Namen, weil es eins aus Carbon gibt.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2008)

so,ich bekomme in ein paar tagen einen amerikanischen 1989er gt katalog von nem freund zugesand.
aber am telefon konnte er mir bestätigen das das 89er stahl xizang ein ungeborenes psyclone ist.
es gab wohl ganz kurz so ne art zwitter stahl und titan (werde mich um infos bemühen)  


das hat spass gemacht.......


----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es gab wohl ganz kurz so ne art zwitter stahl und titan (werde mich um infos bemühen)



jau as willsten zu dem 91er xizang an infos haben ? kann dir da gerne weiterhelfen.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> jau as willsten zu dem 91er xizang an infos haben ? kann dir da gerne weiterhelfen.


   


ich rede davon das ende 89 dieser mischling schon kurz gebaut worden ist.


----------



## Kint (19. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich rede davon das ende 89 dieser mischling schon kurz gebaut worden ist.



wow Huey Lewis, thats news. 

von einem 89er ti-mix bike hab ich noch nie was gehört... 

warum das dann wieder eingestampft, für 91 wiederbelebt, und im gleichen jahr wieder eingestampft wurde ?   öfter mal was neues.  
darf ich fragen oher du diese hot info hast ? meine verkäuferin war sich ziemlich sicher dass der nur 91 gebaut wurde.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2008)

kint du hast recht.nach nachfrage bei meinem kumpel hat er auch 91 gesagt. das ist bei mir wohl im stahl xizang wahn untergegangen.






Kint schrieb:


> wow Huey Lewis, thats news.
> 
> von einem 89er ti-mix bike hab ich noch nie was gehört...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganimed! (26. März 2008)

Hier sind mal ein Paar Bilder und ein kurzer Bericht über das Stahl/Titan Xizang.


----------



## oldman (26. März 2008)

besten Dank Ganimed, aber das Teil haben so ziemlich alle Mitglieder dieses Forums vor ein paar Monaten begrapscht, vollgesabbert und fotografiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt fuchs (6. November 2012)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dieses teil macht echt arbeit........
> 
> bald mehr in diesem theater
> 
> It is not an urban legend like so many say    bj. 1989


 
ha ha genau die kiste habe ich zuhause gab es nie offiziell von gt aber als 90 in riva beim grundig worldcup mei geliebtes weißes avalanche der rahmen gebrochen ist  habe ich von den gt beauftragten blitz schnell einen neuen rahmen bekommen in schwarz mit pink und blauen klecksen und da stand xizang drauf  xizang wie sich das anhört voll nach japan schrott dachte ich damals und dann pink und blau aber die schweißnäte sind ein traum aber wegen der farbe habe ich mir 90 noch ein avalanche in schwarz blau gekauft und des xizang als trainings rad genutzt ach und das xizang ist alles mit santour xc pro und das avalanche shimano xt aber santour war einfach besser leichter cooler gab es ja nicht so oft  bla bla bla einmal gt immer gt bis heute sogar kinder und frau müßen auf gt fahren 

werd mal nächste woche bilder machen zum verkaufen


----------

